# Windows 8 Haters Club. For anyone who hates Windows 8.



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 31, 2013)

*Description:*

 For anyone who hates Windows 8. A single post here is all that's needed to become a member.
 Also for anyone who does not hate Windows 8 but refuses to upgrade because Windows 7 is perfect.

*Requirements:*

 Be human. Male or female will suffice.
 Hate Windows 8.

*To Join:*

 Make a post.

*Benefits:*

 You will find true love one day.
 You have have a chance to get rich one day.
 You will have a chance for your dreams to come true one day.


----------



## acerace (Mar 31, 2013)

In before closed thread.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 31, 2013)

Why would it be closed? It's a legitimate club.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2013)

In before it closed!


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2013)

Windows 8 is what vista was SHIT. No one wanted it it looked like shit it ran like shit the interface was shit. Windows 8 is shit. 
Microsoft took a great OS turned it into a piece of crap and polished it and all we got was a polished piece of shit! 

Suckers that bought it and installed it are crying now! LOL!!


----------



## acerace (Mar 31, 2013)

Definitely gonna get closed. 

You can't deny that, although Windows 8 interface is clunky, it is damn pretty.


----------



## chinmi (Mar 31, 2013)

windows 8 + classic start menu = windows 7

and for $15 ?? why not... cheapest and best windows so far for me


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 31, 2013)

trickson said:


> Windows 8 is what vista was SHIT. No one wanted it it looked like shit it ran like shit the interface was shit. Windows 8 is shit.
> Microsoft took a great OS turned it into a piece of crap and polished it and all we got was a polished piece of shit!
> 
> Suckers that bought it and installed it are crying now! LOL!!



I know, right!
Windows 8 is sooo ugly. And crap design!

In fact, just last week one of my clients dropped off their new laptop so that I could wipe off Windows 8 and put Windows 7 back on for them!



chinmi said:


> windows 8 + classic start menu = windows 7
> and for $15 ?? why not... cheapest and best windows so far for me




No, in fact it is free. And yet I hate it. So hence why I will keep Windows 7 Ultimate x64.
And if you think that merely adding a start menu makes it Windows 7, you are severely uneducated. Microsoft built a *new operating system, completely new*, and then made the UI *somewhat* similar to windows 7, and then labeled it "Windows". However, in fact it is not Windows at all, but a completely new program. Anyone who argues this is a moron, because they either know nothing and pretend to, or listened to someone who knows nothing but merely pretended to and believed them.

I live 5 miles from Microsoft headquarters, and many of my friends work for Microsoft.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2013)

acerace said:


> You can't deny that, although Windows 8 interface is clunky, it is damn pretty.



I'm pretty sure you can. I mean think about it, stare at it, let it into your soul, and you should find it jarringly atrocious. Horrible colors splashed all over your monitor in rigid blocks that refuse to bend to your will.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2013)

Some like a polished turd.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2013)

acerace said:


> Definitely gonna get closed.
> 
> You can't deny that, although Windows 8 interface is clunky, it is damn pretty.


As long as you are what? Say blind, Right? 

I'm a PC and windows 8 was apples Idea!


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2013)

No hate clubs.


----------

